# bleeding the hyd on l2800



## redneck315er (Oct 19, 2010)

i am working on my father-in-laws l2800 and need some help. the first problem was that when he used the front loader it was moving slow and was very jerky. he changed the filter and now it does not move at all. 

so far i have....
-checked the fluid good
-i cracked the lines while it was running with low rpm's and i see that the is air in the lines because the fluid is coming out like foam but i let it bleed like that for over 5 min and still it was doing the same thing .

Does anyone have any helpful idea's?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome *******! Is the fluid up to capacity? Could be sucking air in the syphon line, ore the suction screen is plugged. If you have a leak when the unit is off and it's in the suction line, that would show you where the air is sucking if it's the case.


----------



## redneck315er (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks alot for the help. you had the right idea, There was a crack on the back side of the supply line to the hyd pump that was sucking in air. Got it fixed already and the front loader is working like a charm but what is it that makes the 3 pt hitch move jerky and have the same problems that i have heard alot of other owners complain about??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not sure. Perhaps someone else can shed more light on that for you. Glad to hear you found the source to the other issue though!


----------



## teg (Jan 28, 2009)

redneck315er said:


> ...but what is it that makes the 3 pt hitch move jerky...


Cheap valves that kubota uses in their "economical" model... to kind of lead you to buy the more $$$ model.


----------

